# insulin, sugar, carbs, health, anabolism, catabolism?



## micromuscles (Oct 29, 2009)

RIght I read insulin is very anabolic?

But sugar is unhealthy and catabolic?

Low carbs can increase growth hormone leves

Sugar decreases testosterone levels?

Insulin is realeased when you eat high carbs/sugar?

Sugar is unhealthy, cuases disease and diabetes?

High insulin levels are unehalthy?


So, if sugar is bad for you and carbs are in general not so healthy but insulin is very anabolic and good for msucle growth whats an ideal sugar/carb intake?

Some health freaks woudl suggest minimal carbs for healthy living..such as our preshistoric ancsetsors ate little carbs etc...and pure sugar is bad?

However, if carbs lead to higher insulin levels...which is very anabolic but at the same time unhealthy whats that all about?


----------



## alexvega (Nov 1, 2009)

good question!


----------



## Marat (Nov 1, 2009)

micromuscles said:


> RIght I read insulin is very anabolic?


Yes, it facilitates the uptake of glucose by your liver, muscle tissue, fat cells. 


micromuscles said:


> But sugar is unhealthy and catabolic?


'Sugar' is a term that includes a variety of molecules. The term 'table sugar' (i.e. the stuff that you buy in the grocery store and use to bake etc) is made up of glucose and fructose. When you see "sugar" on a nutrition label, this is what it refers to. 

The 'sugar' that is found in 'starchy' foods (e.g. pasta, bread, crackers etc.) is generally made up of glucose polymers (i.e. a bunch of glucose molecules 'glued' together).

Excessive fructose intake can lead to a variety of health issues (think: high fructose corn syrup).  "fructose and health issues" is something you can  google. 

As a result, I suppose we can call fructose 'unhealthy'. 

In terms of being catabolic? Sugar is anabolic. When it's not used, it'll be stored as fat. Regarding fructose: your body cannot use it to refill liver glycogen or provide your brain energy, so it'll be more readily stored to fat then glucose.



micromuscles said:


> Low carbs can increase growth hormone leves


Well, high blood sugar inhibits growth hormone release



micromuscles said:


> Sugar decreases testosterone levels?


Actually, the opposite. Chronic hypoglycemia may decrease your body's release of luitenizing hormone. LH binds to the leydig cells in your testes stimulating the release of LH. 


micromuscles said:


> Insulin is realeased when you eat high carbs/sugar?


Yes, insulin is responsible for removing the  necessary amount of sugar from your blood. 


micromuscles said:


> Sugar is unhealthy, cuases disease and diabetes?


Well, not quite. Sugar doesn't _cause_ diabetes. That is, eating sugar doesn't directly cause you to develop diabetes. However, excess intake of fructose can lead to insulin resistance (you should know this from googling from what I suggested that you to google). Diabetes is just a high degree of insulin resistance. Additionally, obesity also promotes insulin resistance -- this is why most people with diabetes are fat. 


micromuscles said:


> High insulin levels are unehalthy?


If you take in sugar, insulin is released to facilitate the sugar's movement into the liver, fat cells, or muscle tissue. That's just the mechanism that exists. In simple terms, insulin blunts your bodies ability to extract fat from fat cells. If your goal is optimal fat loss, you'd probably want to keep insulin levels relatively 'low'. 

Additionally, because the majority of the United States, is overweight or obese, that suggests that the majority of the United States is probably insulin resistant. Excessive stimulation of insulin in insulin resistant individuals causes issues that you've found by now from your fructose/insulin resistance/health issues google search. 



micromuscles said:


> So, if sugar is bad for you and carbs are in general not so healthy



It's not so much that carbs are 'unhealthy', it's just that the majority of people are fat, insulin resistant, and overeat. By telling people that they shouldn't eat carbs (from a physiological standpoint, carbs aren't needed by your body) this will force people eat less by removing a whole  bunch of food options. Additionally, many find it tough to feel full if they have to decrease their fat or protein intake in order to make room for carbs, and because carbs aren't necessary, it's usually just recommended to decrease their carb intake to allow for sufficient fat and protein intake. 



micromuscles said:


> but insulin is very anabolic and good for msucle growth whats an ideal sugar/carb intake?



Their is no ideal. Put in some effort, and figure out what works best for you. 



micromuscles said:


> Some health freaks woudl suggest minimal carbs for healthy living..such as our preshistoric ancsetsors ate little carbs etc...and pure sugar is bad?



Blanket statement such as 'don't eat carbs' exist because they sell magazines and because it is easier to say that than address many individual cases. Most people don't track their intake. 



micromuscles said:


> However, if carbs lead to higher insulin levels...which is very anabolic but at the same time unhealthy whats that all about?



If your goals is optimal fat loss, it would be preferred to maintain 'low' insulin levels for reasons that I mentioned above. 

Insulin isn't 'unhealthy' --- from an fat loss optimization standpoint,  it just works against the majority of peoples' goals. The majority of people (and where the money is) are trying to lose fat, not increase body weight.


----------



## micromuscles (Nov 1, 2009)

m11 said:


> Yes, it facilitates the uptake of glucose by your liver, muscle tissue, fat cells.
> 
> 'Sugar' is a term that includes a variety of molecules. The term 'table sugar' (i.e. the stuff that you buy in the grocery store and use to bake etc) is made up of glucose and fructose. When you see "sugar" on a nutrition label, this is what it refers to.
> 
> ...



wow!

Thanks for your nice explanations

I guess as I am skinny and need to gain I want some insulin and carbs...

When you say fructose..does that mean fruit is bad for you as fructose is main fruit sugar..so eating 2 bananas, apple each day is not healthy?

I will Google fructose and health just now

Thanks


----------



## Jag (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow is right. Great posting m11.That's why a lot of fruit shop owners are over weight.

So if someone is insulin resistant, or has mild symptoms, how would they react to simple sugars (dex, malto etc.) as post / intra workout replenishment?  If it's not good what would be a suitable option? 

Very interesting topic.


----------

